# Piper and the WCF



## smhbbag (Oct 19, 2003)

This last weekend at the Edwards conference, Mark Dever asked JI Packer, during a roundtable discussion, &quot;If John Piper was helping draw up the WCF back then, do you think he could have counvinced them to change it to 'glorify God BY enjoying Him forever'? Dr. Packer, from what you remember, do you have any insights?&quot;

Apart from the joke, which Dr. Packer thoroughly enjoyed, he basically said that John could probably have convinced them that it was biblical, but they would have left the WCF the way it was. Thought it was an interesting answer, to an interesting question....that's it, just thought you guys might enjoy that...:spin:


----------



## jasond49079 (Mar 8, 2004)

That was very useful. Thanks for posting that. John Piper is like a sweet candy It tastes good and gets you fired up, but it's not good for the building of strong bones and muscles.

[Edited on 3-9-2004 by jasond49079]


----------



## turmeric (Mar 8, 2004)

You have to look at his audience. For instance his sermons on Romans have been very helpful to me in understanding how we appropriate justification by faith and also his sermons on Romans 7&amp;8. Most standard-issue Dispensational Baptists have taken in by osmosis a slightly Keswickian model of sanctification via Watchman Nee (who you good Reformed people have probably never heard of), which is one reason for the Lordship/Salvation debate, and the general malaise and disinterest in real sanctification which this stuff produces. Now, what Piper says may be old hat to you, but it's like a fresh breeze to some of us. Yes, he's enthusiastic which makes him ideal for re-packaging Edwards for some of us backwoods folks what are jes' larnin' about Re-form:biggrin:


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 9, 2004)

[quote:b05ed73e73]
who you good Reformed people have probably never heard of
[/quote:b05ed73e73]

Or we have read them just because we want to keep up on everything out there!!  Good reformed folks sometimes do that


----------



## Galahad (Mar 9, 2004)

*Watchman Nee*

Keswickian? Unfamiliar with that term.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 9, 2004)

A model of sanctification which became popular in the late 19th Century and took its name from the town of Keswick in England, the model can be summed up in the slogan &quot;Let go &amp; let God&quot; Watchman Nee took it to even weirder levels, he accepted the Pentecostal error.

[Edited on 3-10-2004 by turmeric]


----------



## heartoflesh (Mar 10, 2004)

[quote:0afe10374e][i:0afe10374e]Originally posted by jasond49079[/i:0afe10374e]
That was very useful. Thanks for posting that. John Piper is like a sweet candy It tastes good and gets you fired up, but it's not good for the building of strong bones and muscles.

[Edited on 3-9-2004 by jasond49079] [/quote:0afe10374e]

oh please.


----------



## heartoflesh (Mar 10, 2004)

[quote:3388052824][i:3388052824]Originally posted by Galahad[/i:3388052824]
Keswickian? Unfamiliar with that term. [/quote:3388052824]

Keswick is explained in detail in the book &quot;Five Views of Sanctification&quot;:

Wesleyan
Pentecostal
Reformed
Keswick
Dispensational


----------

